# How do I connect both?



## aaronbaxter111 (Jul 17, 2020)

So... I'm recording a podcast with the co-host in another country. We're using Anchor as out platform/software to record the audio. However, we're both using Iphones as the device for the app as the PC version doesn't allow for this to co-host from two locations.

I want to improve my audio quality so I need an external mic.... however *I don't know how to connect an external mic and headphones into my phone simultaneously.*

I need the mic obviously for my own audio recording, but the headphones are needed to hear the co-host clearly. (I was using my AirPods but they sound dreadful.)

I heard about using an OTG adapter but I don't know where to start... *I need to combine a USB mic and a 3.5mm headphone jack to go into my lightning port on the iPhone.

I'm sure there's a simple solution to this but as I live in Inner Mongolia it's a bit hard to find English tech support.*


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not an iPhone user. But I don't see you being able to use a USB mic. It would need to be a standard 3.5mm jack type of mic. A phone isn't going to provide power or the ability to load drivers to use a USB type device.


----------



## Sanjeev9910 (Jul 22, 2020)

There's a device that can connect your USB mic and a 3.5mm jack. you can buy it online


----------

